# passed mot so thought would share some photos



## g7hej (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi wilders

just built a website seriuos newbie lol please check out my gallery of bessie  my talbot express 1986

got weekend off 2nd march anybody upto anything ??? i in blackpool:mad1:


----------



## g7hej (Jan 29, 2013)

*photos*

whoops sorry here the link lol

TALBOT EXPRESS CAMPER - Welcome to G7HEJs website

:dance:


----------



## cooljules (Jan 29, 2013)

looks nice


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 29, 2013)

Radio Ham as well ?


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 29, 2013)

How did you get new body panels for the Talbot part? Very nice job!
73s


----------



## edina (Jan 29, 2013)

Good job - a van to be proud of.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent work, must have taken a while. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## mikejay (Jan 29, 2013)

Done a great job there looks well nice.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jan 29, 2013)

*Nicely done*

Looks to be a well built rig -you must enjoy it?

Nice web site as well, especially the weather  reports

see you around


----------



## g7hej (Jan 29, 2013)

*Radio Ham*



Wooie1958 said:


> Radio Ham as well ?




Yes been licensed since 1991 passed RAE in isle of man ex GD7HEJ used to be big vhf/uhf contester, winning lots even vhf field day various years but the best one was UK6MG sporadic e contest gosh cannot remember year lol.
regards graham g7hej


----------



## g7hej (Jan 29, 2013)

*body panels*



sasquatch said:


> How did you get new body panels for the Talbot part? Very nice job!
> 73s




ok got all information of the talbot owners club, all panels came of ebay, posts were welded patch work lol.


73 de G7HEJ :ninja:


----------



## Neckender (Jan 29, 2013)

The vans a credit really nice job done. :drive: .

John.


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 29, 2013)

A great job you should be real proud of it,        Now get out and have fun in it.    :drive:  :drive:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 29, 2013)

Big job well done a credit to your skills go enjoy it.


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice work Chap!


----------



## rockape (Jan 29, 2013)

g7hej said:


> whoops sorry here the link lol
> 
> TALBOT EXPRESS CAMPER - Welcome to G7HEJs website
> 
> :dance:


 As they say down wiltshire way.......Proper job


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 29, 2013)

*Nice motor*

IT looks a nice job.

Snowbirds.





g7hej said:


> Hi wilders
> 
> just built a website seriuos newbie lol please check out my gallery of bessie  my talbot express 1986
> 
> got weekend off 2nd march anybody upto anything ??? i in blackpool:mad1:


----------



## davecasafundada (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a cracking job, well done!


----------

